# WOW, Rose Marbled Motoro Stingray



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Just found a pic/profile of this ray. I was very impressed with the coloration and of course, the pattern.

Twice as much as what I was anticipating with a regular Motoro... the wheels are turning.

Me likey likey


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, that's a beauty. 

Someday I'm going to set up a relatively shallow 125 gallon tank with a ray and an arrowana.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

perrty colors.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

very nice ray...but wow, what a pricetag...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> very nice ray...but wow, what a pricetag...


I just compare the price to the true asian aro's and my nerves settle...

I want to be able to hand pick (not literally), ahem, I want to be able to actually see the ray, see it eat, and to see how active it is. From my research these are the abc's of choosing a ray, not just species, but the individual specimen that you're about to drop 50-125 beans on to take home and care for has got to be looking prime...


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I knwo what u mean u dont want to spend lots on a ray that might not live long because of a poor choice.


----------

